# Hi



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Apparently it is a forum requirement to introduce myself....but I already created 2 other threads, sorry!!! So, here is my late introduction.

I am mostly a reptile person. I have 32 snakes and 5 lizards. The snakes I have consist mostly of corn snakes, but also a pair of ball pythons, a few Honduran milk snakes, a red tail boa (the old man, he is 15 years old), a few copperheads (my fiance did research with them and decided to keep them after it was over), a black rat snake, a sand boa, a hog island boa, a rainbow boa, and a coastal rat snake. The lizards are a bearded dragon, 2 crested geckos, and 2 Columbian tegus. Yes they eat mice (well, not the geckos). I hope that's not a problem. (I had a bad experience with a rabbit forum, they were oh so uptight with anything eating rabbits, or rabbits dying in general....though none of my snakes are big enough to eat full grown rabbits). I also have one dog (Black and white papillon male named Legend) and 1 cat (tortoiseshell female named Jaylan).

I am a college student, a sophomore. I am studying Zoology. I live in a one bedroom apartment with my fiance, a graduate from the same college with a BS in Zoology and a minor in Entomology. We both work at Petsmart in the pet care department (everything but dogs and cats). I got my three mice from there. We are only supposed to get female animals, but they sent us a male and a female mouse together and the female ended up pregnant. I took the dad (because he was a male we couldn't sell him) and two of the babies. There were nine babies in all, but I didn't have room for all of them. I also have to young rats because of the same situation. They're not old enough to come home yet, though.

Umm, thats about it. All I can think of right now, heheh.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi  Zoology sounds fun


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Helooooooo


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

A warm welcome to FMB

:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone ^_^


----------

